# Coffee? Sounds Good! ....... Belly Up To The Bar. It's On Me!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll have it Black please!

This is just to* GET OUT OF & CLOSE* another topic on "Lumberjock's Site Feedback". {My Name Change}

Thank You!

Rick S.


----------



## CARSandCustoms (Jul 26, 2018)

At least your modest! lol


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Magnum as in what?

Magnum P.I.
Magnum Condoms
Magnum Work Boots
.357 or .440 Magnum
Magnum Ice cream

LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Magnum as in what?
> 
> Magnum P.I.
> Magnum Condoms
> ...


YEP! All of them
Regards:

Magnum P.I.
Magnum Condoms
Magnum Work Boots
.357 or .440 Magnum
Magnum Ice cream


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Yes, he did 
http://lumberjocks.com/Magnum

Then there is Magnum…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Forgot that one!!!

LOL


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

He inspired me to buy my S & W Model 29 many years ago. I still have it.








!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Now that's funny Rick. I mean Magnum :


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Magnum no offense, but your *responses* fit the definition.

*"Magnum, from the Latin for 'largest' or 'greatest"*

respectfully,


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

We are all going to miss Rick - cut down in his prime.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

what!no way,youll always be little ricky to me buddy.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

did you trade in the caddy for a ferarri???


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Traded it in for a Dodge Magnum…...


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

Do you feel lucky?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Do you feel lucky?
> 
> - skatefriday


If you are referring to "Rich" he was born lucky. As for Magnum, my buddy, I'm still waiting for more clues.
Trust me he will show us soon…


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

LMAO This is the funniest thread I've read here on LJs in quite a while. The Lumber Jock formerly known as Rick ;p Thanks for the laugh


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Do you feel lucky?
> 
> - skatefriday


I did once. Here is the proof:


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> LMAO This is the funniest thread I ve read here on LJs in quite a while. The Lumber Jock formerly known as Rick ;p Thanks for the laugh
> 
> - builtinbkyn


What's so funny about YOUR Comment! You should read more Threads than just this one thread and YOU might be able to LAUGH MORE! Actually this is the First Time I've heard from you or even seen you on a Forum Thread! But! You must be Busy somewhere 2576 Posts in 1002 Days is quite a bit.

I don't particularly like the name "Magnum" but I used it because it was registered as My Nickname, so I simply used it. I'm going to change it again soon and NO! I don't need any of your DUMB SUGGESTIONS!

I'm going to EDIT this one. Don't know to what. I'll deal with that when I get there.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm thinking about changing my name to Kojak. Who loves ya, baby?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I m thinking about changing my name to Kojak. Who loves ya, baby?
> 
> - Rich


I'll send you a case of lollipops!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Magnum has spoken! Since we are on to coffee- I like mine black, but it is refrigerated to 38 degrees the same temperature as my beer.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I m thinking about changing my name to Kojak. Who loves ya, baby?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> ...


Good Idea "Woody"!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> did you trade in the caddy for a ferarri???
> 
> - corelz125


Nope! Getting tired of those "Everyday Cars". I'm going to trade it on a new "Special Edition Lamborghini." Only 3.5 Million. I mean "What The Hell!" Why not?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The only way I will drink any coffee…is if it is at least 40 Proof….


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Rick I think maybe you want to be like the rest of the 50% members and have an alias for your name? Can probably get good money for trading in the cts then you will only have to finance the rest for a few years.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Rick I think maybe you want to be like the rest of the 50% members and have an alias for your name? Can probably get good money for trading in the cts then you will only have to finance the rest for a few years.
> 
> - corelz125


Finance the rest for a few years? No need. I'll just right a Cheque! ...(Sure you will Rick…LOL..)

As always, nice to hear from you Corelz!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Rick to Magnum to Richard- this is a clue. Now, what is going on? I have my thoughts but choose to sit on the sidelines… for now.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the laughs tonight guys, had to make a decision that will greatly impact a couple of people. One of which has been a thorn in my side since Nov 2006.

Thorn removed.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Thanks for the laughs tonight guys, had to make a decision that will greatly impact a couple of people. One of which has been a thorn in my side since Nov 2006.
> 
> Thorn removed.
> 
> ...


The thorn may be gone but why did Magnum change to Richard?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> The thorn may be gone but why did Magnum change to Richard?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ask me easier questions, like the answer to Life, the Universe, just everything.

LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Thanks for the laughs tonight guys, had to make a decision that will greatly impact a couple of people. One of which has been a thorn in my side since Nov 2006.
> 
> Thorn removed.
> 
> ...


"Woodbutcherbynight" Glad to hear that you got that Thorn Removed. That was a Long Time to carry that Pain!

"DesertWoodworker" I didn't really like "Magnum" all that much and I was getting a lot of BLAH BLAH over it, so my Real Name is there for good! Until I change it again ..LOL…

Regards To Both Of You: Richard


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Rick to Magnum to Richard- this is a clue. Now, what is going on? I have my thoughts but choose to sit on the sidelines… for now.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


NOT a Clue to anything! Nothing else is going on! Whatever your Thoughts are keep them to Yourself on the Sidelines! It IS what it is NOW and that's the way it will stay.

If I want to change something that's MY Prerogative.

Thank You,

Richard


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

So angsty with all those caps. Maybe some yoga or meditation will help. Should be more like Mag-nuhmmmmmm.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> The thorn may be gone but why did Magnum change to Richard?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good Lord! This has really "Got You" hasn't it! Okay. Magnum doesn't like Richard & Richard doesn't like Magnum. So they tossed a coin and RICHARD WON!

Good enough for now?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> So angsty with all those caps. Maybe some yoga or meditation will help. Should be more like Mag-nuhmmmmmm.
> 
> - chrisstef


Angsty? I am NOT Anxious and do not need any Yoga or anything else like that. There are a few other Members on here that do though.

Is the -nuhmmmmmm thing some kind of a Hint?

"All Those Capitals"? I'll Use Them Whenever I Feel Like It.

Anything Else I Can Do For You?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just as long as "Richard" doesn't have "Kranium" for a last name…..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> So angsty with all those caps. Maybe some yoga or meditation will help. Should be more like Mag-nuhmmmmmm.
> 
> - chrisstef
> 
> ...


makes wanna scream doesnt it.never ends buddy.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey we have some new faces amongst the 50%ers they made a wrong turn?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> Rick to Magnum to Richard- this is a clue. Now, what is going on? I have my thoughts but choose to sit on the sidelines… for now.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ...


That is fine with me while communicating with you. *This is a LumberJocks Forum about "coffee"* and if I am not mistaken others want to share their coffee experiences- as I stated earlier- mine is black chilled to 38 degees. 
If I am not mistaken Cricket likes hers with butter. OFF MY WATCH


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Pottz: "makes wanna scream doesnt it.never ends buddy." Your Absolutely right bout that Pottz!

It's usually the same Offenders also! You know, The intellects that believe everything they say is Gospel!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Hey we have some new faces amongst the 50%ers they made a wrong turn?
> 
> - corelz125


The 2 I'm thinking of that have posted here FOR SURE made a Wrong Turn!

The one explanation from one of them ( This is a LumberJocks Forum about "coffee" & "Rick to Magnum to Richard- this is a clue. Now, what is going on? I have my thoughts but choose to sit on the sidelines… for now. That's a Big Nothing. Just an unjustified Bunch Of Garble that Doesn't address my Statement to Him!

The "Mag-nuhmmmmmm." Clown hasn't replied, I think the intention is obvious. As For ANGSTY: " An acute but unspecific feeling of anxiety; usually reserved for philosophical anxiety about the world or about personal freedom." 
That sure as HECK Isn't me! Go and fix your "Crack".

Like Desert Woodworker …..* This Thread Is Now Off My Watch List! To Much meaningless BLAH BLAH*


----------



## backup2one (Jun 14, 2018)

> Rick to Magnum to Richard- this is a clue.  Now, what is going on? I have my thoughts but choose to sit on the sidelines… for now.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Rick = Rick
Magnum = Big
Richard = Dick

(Punch Line Here)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Rick to Magnum to Richard- this is a clue. Now, what is going on? I have my thoughts but choose to sit on the sidelines… for now.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ...


so you callin richard a d#$k? kind of rude for a new guy that probably doesnt even know richard!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> so you callin richard a d#$k? kind of rude for a new guy that probably doesnt even know richard!
> 
> - pottz


Probably not a new guy. Tacky post nonetheless.


----------



## backup2one (Jun 14, 2018)

> Rick to Magnum to Richard- this is a clue. Now, what is going on? I have my thoughts but choose to sit on the sidelines… for now.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ...


Dick is a nickname for Richard. I didn't call anybody anything. I put up a scenario for a joke, I didn't think this was much of a serious thread being that it is in the coffee lounge and all. Sorry if you feel I was rude.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Rick to Magnum to Richard- this is a clue. Now, what is going on? I have my thoughts but choose to sit on the sidelines… for now.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ...


I laughed like crazy when I saw your Post. In no way did I take offence to it. I also thought it might have been an answer to DesertWoodworker's "Rick to Magnum to Richard- this is a clue."

NO! I don't feel that you were Rude but thank you for your Apology SIR! ..lol..

At the same time I appreciate my Friends coming to my Defense, That doesn't happen very often. That was Very Much Appreciated! Thanks Guys!

I'd fill in the Punch Line here but it would sound like I was Just Bragging or they'd Kick Me Off Of Here!

Thanks for your Reply "Backup" Please do so at any time.

Regards: Richard (And ,,,,,Never Mind :-} )


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been called far worse.

Heck if you have a ex wife you really know what I mean…...

LOL


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Heck guys, with my sense of humor, I have also been called worse by my wife, and she isn't even an Ex. There are times when I'm sure she wishes she was. We have been married so long she probably thinks she doesn't have enough time to train another husband. LOL.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I have been called far worse.
> 
> Heck if you have a ex wife you really know what I mean…...
> 
> ...





> Mel52: Heck guys, with my sense of humor, I have also been called worse by my wife, and she isn t even an Ex. There are times when I m sure she wishes she was. We have been married so long she probably thinks she doesn t have enough time to train another husband. LOL.
> 
> - mel52


Thanks for your responses Guys! I got a laugh out of both of them. "she probably thinks she doesn t have enough time to train another husband. LOL. Yep an lol for sure!

Woody " I have been called far worse." You mean someone told you that you only have a "Little Wee Thing A Ma Jig"? You probably have ….... Oh! Never Mind I might get kicked off if I spell it out! ....LOL…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Woody " I have been called far worse." You mean someone told you that you only have a "Little Wee Thing A Ma Jig"? You probably have ….... Oh! Never Mind I might get kicked off if I spell it out! ....LOL…
> 
> - Richard


Oh yeah, and in multiple languages. As I recall once they even drew it out in pictures for me.

ROFL


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Richard Cranium and the Dickie-doo show?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Richard Cranium and the Dickie-doo show?
> 
> - bandit571


Ha Ha Ha ?


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

for the ex wife crowd

A fellow went to the doctor, who told him that he had a bad illness and only a year to live. So the fellow decided to talk to his pastor. After the man explained his situation, he asked his pastor if there was anything he could do.
"What you should do is go out and buy a late 70's or early 80's model Dodge pickup," said the pastor. "Then go get married to the meanest woman you can find, and buy yourselves an old trailer house in the panhandle of Oklahoma." 
The fellow asked, "Will this help me live longer?" 
"No," said the pastor, "but it will make what time you do have seem like forever."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> for the ex wife crowd
> 
> A fellow went to the doctor, who told him that he had a bad illness and only a year to live. So the fellow decided to talk to his pastor. After the man explained his situation, he asked his pastor if there was anything he could do.
> "What you should do is go out and buy a late 70 s or early 80 s model Dodge pickup," said the pastor. "Then go get married to the meanest woman you can find, and buy yourselves an old trailer house in the panhandle of Oklahoma."
> ...


ROFL, yeah problem is the guy would probably live another ten years….... LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's my ex wife for ya.

2008

Her: I wish you would just got away, I have children to bring up and no time for you.
Me: I have a job in Iraq, be back in a few years, maybe. Happy now?

2009

Her: You need to come home and be with your children. I have to explain to them why you stay gone.
Me: I am working towards that end but need a few things in place before that will work.
Her: Stop being selfish and think of the kids.

2010

Me: I am home again, when can I see the kids?
Her: They are busy maybe next month.

2018

Me: I have seen the kids 2 times this year, any chance of 3?
Her: They are busy. You come on weekends and stay hotel and then you can see them some.

Future date 2020 ish:

Me: Moved to Ukraine
Her: *"Guess I will never know didn't leave a phone number to call me or text me."*

LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"Woody" Good one Buddy!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Mother nature struck yesterday evening. Lightning strike very close. Killed at-t internet modem and a laptop. Heck of a way to start week.

Modem covered by at-t. Laptop, well insurance gave me a whopping $200. LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Rick to Magnum to Richard- this is a clue. Now, what is going on? I have my thoughts but choose to sit on the sidelines… for now.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ...


I clarified this on here for your Benefit and My Friends coming to my Rescue (Post 45 Above)

Then I even sent you a PM explaining more than that. Also a Link back here for your Reference.

*I was expecting some sort of a Reply to at least One of them What do I get? NOTHING! *

I realize that you've only been on here for about 52 Days but what about some Common Courtesy?

Not something You do?

Oh Well. Have A Nice Day "Backup"! Or Not! You're Choice

*EDIT: HE must have seen my Comments. He just now sent me a PM explaining that he was To Busy to Reply and Apologized. *


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

was it time for a new laptop or was it fairly new?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> was it time for a new laptop or was it fairly new?
> 
> - corelz125


Don't understand Corel. I have a Desktop and there was no discussion about a Computer. I don't think …lol…


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

woodbutcher said his about his laptop getting fried and his insurance company only gave him $200 for it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

It was 5 yrs old, had a back up desktop that runs vista. But no internet until I got the new modem this evening.

NOW, explain to me what I am missing. If I use a cable and go from back of DSL modem to this desktop, we have internet. BUT if I just plug it into wall upstairs like the laptop and use a cable, no internet. Not the cable in the wall, I tried my wife's LAN connection with this desktop, same problem. Only way it works is a straight cable no plug ins from desktop to modem.

Yeah has been fun chasing this thus far.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> It was 5 yrs old, had a back up desktop that runs vista. But no internet until I got the new modem this evening.
> 
> NOW, explain to me what I am missing. If I use a cable and go from back of DSL modem to this desktop, we have internet. BUT if I just plug it into wall upstairs like the laptop and use a cable, no internet. Not the cable in the wall, I tried my wife s LAN connection with this desktop, same problem. Only way it works is a straight cable no plug ins from desktop to modem.
> 
> ...


Not sure I fully understand, Gunny. What are you plugging into the wall upstairs? Your connection to the modem gives you a signal, but what's going to the connection upstairs?

It sounds like you either need to have a Cat 5 connection from the modem to the upstairs, or else get yourself a router with WiFi. I'd recommend the latter, since you'll be able to connect any WiFi device to your network then. All you do is run a Cat 5 cable from the modem to the router and you're set.

Before you spend any money though, check to see if your modem has WiFi capability. Most of them do.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I have LAN lines from my DSL modem to the upstairs bedrooms. Normally we use those for our laptops. If we use them elsewhere we use the wireless. Been like this for many years. This old desktop I have has been hooked up downstairs close to the modem. So I ran a cable from the modem to the desktop and it worked. Thought why wouldn't this work upstairs using the LAN hook up. Doesn't work in either bedroom. But the laptops do. Brought this dinosaur back downstairs, hooked back up to the modem with a single cable 6 feet long and we have internet. This desktop has no wireless so this is only way it works.

Not really a issue have found a cheapy laptop for work that will suffice for the moment. Will shop for something better and get sometime closer to Thanksgiving.


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

> I have LAN lines from my DSL modem to the upstairs bedrooms. Normally we use those for our laptops. If we use them elsewhere we use the wireless. Been like this for many years. This old desktop I have has been hooked up downstairs close to the modem. So I ran a cable from the modem to the desktop and it worked. Thought why wouldn t this work upstairs using the LAN hook up. Doesn t work in either bedroom. But the laptops do. Brought this dinosaur back downstairs, hooked back up to the modem with a single cable 6 feet long and we have internet. This desktop has no wireless so this is only way it works.
> 
> Not really a issue have found a cheapy laptop for work that will suffice for the moment. Will shop for something better and get sometime closer to Thanksgiving.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Could be crossover CAT5 cables. New network cards smart enough to recognize it. Old network card… just too old )). 
Other option for desktop - USB WiFI. Worked for me (Windows 7) when I was doing flooring in the room where the modem is and have to move computers to other rooms.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Could be crossover CAT5 cables. New network cards smart enough to recognize it. Old network card… just too old )).
> Other option for desktop - USB WiFI. Worked for me (Windows 7) when I was doing flooring in the room where the modem is and have to move computers to other rooms.
> 
> - torus


This appears to be the case. Rather than sink money into it just going to buy a newer laptop. LOL

But I doubt I find new for the $200 insurance paid off.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Now I'm Totally Lost with all of this TECHIE Talk. ...LOL…


----------



## backup2one (Jun 14, 2018)

> Hey we have some new faces amongst the 50%ers they made a wrong turn?
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks to Puttz, I'm now part of the 50% team. LOL


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

nothing wrong with being a 50%. $200 they figure it like a car it depreciates in value the older it gets? Rick did we lose you or are you hanging in?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> nothing wrong with being a 50%. $200 they figure it like a car it depreciates in value the older it gets? Rick did we lose you or are you hanging in?
> 
> - corelz125


I'm hangin' in there Buddy! This is to much FUN to walk away from ...LOL…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hey we have some new faces amongst the 50%ers they made a wrong turn?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


no thanks needed glad to help-ha


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Hey we have some new faces amongst the 50%ers they made a wrong turn?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


His name is Pottz, not Puttz.

How does that make you part of the 50% Team? Whatever the 50% Team is? I guess we'll have to set-up some sort of guidelines,

BUT it sounds good!!! ..lol..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Hey we have some new faces amongst the 50%ers they made a wrong turn?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


thanks buddy,i just figured he couldn't spell very well-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Just stopped in for a minute. Gotta keep the thread allive and well.

LOL

Back to laptop shopping.


----------



## backup2one (Jun 14, 2018)

> Hey we have some new faces amongst the 50%ers they made a wrong turn?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ...


Nope, Spelling is just fine. Just call them as I see them.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Nope, Spelling is just fine. Just call them as I see them.
> 
> - backup2one


I told you he wasn't a new guy. Apparently he does have some attitude though.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Nope, Spelling is just fine. Just call them as I see them.
> 
> - backup2one
> 
> ...


you may be right,his profile claims hes a beginning woodworker wanting to learn? sounds like a troll with a bad attitude!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> you may be right,his profile claims hes a beginning woodworker wanting to learn? sounds like a troll with a bad attitude!
> 
> - pottz


Not all attitudes are bad. You are one to rub people the wrong way at times. You made me out to be the fool for defending an author's right to be paid for his work - not exactly the virtuous side of the argument. I don't think of you as a buddy, but I also don't think you're worth bickering with, so I just let it go.

Or did I? Maybe it's me working you from both sides….lol


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

rich you are right i do irritate people at times,i didnt try to make you look bad on the author thing i was just defending someone i knew didnt mean harm.ive got no beef with you and i appreciate your honesty.i respect you as a very good wood worker.as for buddies i stand behind my friends and will come to there defense if i feel its needed.as far as working both sides,maybe it goes both ways-lol.peace my friend.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> rich you are right i do irritate people at times,i didnt try to make you look bad on the author thing i was just defending someone i knew didnt mean harm.ive got no beef with you and i appreciate your honesty.i respect you as a very good wood worker.as for buddies i stand behind my friends and will come to there defense if i feel its needed.as far as working both sides,maybe it goes both ways-lol.peace my friend.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks for the reply. In that thread, I wasn't suggesting Jim was a bad guy, I just thought the link should be removed. Funny thing is, the admin never acted, even after I sent two PMs. I was definitely on the wrong side of history on that one. ¯\(ツ)/¯

You are a very talented woodworker yourself. Hang in there though. Not everyone can be as universally liked as I am…LOL


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> rich you are right i do irritate people at times,i didnt try to make you look bad on the author thing i was just defending someone i knew didnt mean harm.ive got no beef with you and i appreciate your honesty.i respect you as a very good wood worker.as for buddies i stand behind my friends and will come to there defense if i feel its needed.as far as working both sides,maybe it goes both ways-lol.peace my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


i hear ya,i kinda overreacted to what you said,even though jim meant no harm he should have taken it down,if there was time,or yeah the admin should have,but as you say requests often go un answered.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Nope, Spelling is just fine. Just call them as I see them.
> 
> - backup2one
> 
> ...


YEP! I'd have to agree with 2 of these. "Nope Spelling is just fine. Just call them as I see them." Spelling is NOT just fine! Attitude for sure!

I could shut this guy down by Blocking him as it's MY Post. I'll wait and see what happens now. THEN, I might Block Him!


----------



## backup2one (Jun 14, 2018)

WOW all over trying to post one little joke. please block away i don't need to bother with you guys if this is how you are.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I could shut this guy down by Blocking him as it s MY Post. I ll wait and see what happens now. THEN, I might Block Him!
> 
> - Richard


And spoil all the fun?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> WOW all over trying to post one little joke. please block away i don t need to bother with you guys if this is how you are.
> 
> - backup2one


*"WOW all over trying to post one little joke."* That little JOKE got lost a long time ago!

More Attitude "* i don t need to bother with you guys if this is how you are." *

Is THIS Really how we are? WE all get along well together don't we? Wit the possible exception of YOU!

No Block Yet!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> WOW all over trying to post one little joke. please block away i don t need to bother with you guys if this is how you are.
> 
> - backup2one


you started off here on the wrong foot,you stated that you were here to learn about wood working,how about we start with that,id be glad to help you any way i can and so would these other guys,just ask.lets try and move forward.its up to you.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> WOW all over trying to post one little joke. please block away i don t need to bother with you guys if this is how you are.
> 
> - backup2one
> 
> ...


Agree with Pottz! & YES! It's up to YOU!


----------



## backup2one (Jun 14, 2018)

No Worries!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> No Worries!
> 
> - backup2one


my block is removed-peace.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> No Worries!
> 
> - backup2one


That's Good! Now. Tell us a Good Joke! ..LOL..


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Did I post this one before?

My father was in the dentist's chair having a root canal done. Every so often, the dentist would stick a large toothpick-like object into the tooth's canal to see how far he had drilled. Each time, this thing caused my father great pain, but whenever he complained, the dentist replied, "Oh, that doesn't hurt-it's just a measuring device." 
This happened a couple more times. Again my father complained-again he got the same response. Finally my father sat up in the chair, took all the stuff out of his mouth, and looked straight at the dentist. "Excuse me for a moment," Dad said. "I have to go out to my truck, get my tape measure, and whack you in the head with it. It shouldn't hurt, though. It's just a measuring device.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ive had a root canal-i love it corelz-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's a joke. My ex wife announced she is no longer going to bother me with bs and informed me Child Support is no longer due, and she is sorry about what she did and what she has put me through since 2004.

NOT!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Did I post this one before?
> 
> My father was in the dentist s chair having a root canal done. Every so often, the dentist would stick a large toothpick-like object into the tooth s canal to see how far he had drilled. Each time, this thing caused my father great pain, but whenever he complained, the dentist replied, "Oh, that doesn t hurt-it s just a measuring device."
> This happened a couple more times. Again my father complained-again he got the same response. Finally my father sat up in the chair, took all the stuff out of his mouth, and looked straight at the dentist. "Excuse me for a moment," Dad said. "I have to go out to my truck, get my tape measure, and whack you in the head with it. It shouldn t hurt, though. It s just a measuring device.
> ...


Good One Corelz!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh, what the heck…

A guy comes in to work one Monday morning with one eye blackened and swollen shut. His supervisor asks him what happened.

He said he was in church and when they stood up to sing hymns, a very heavy woman in front of him had her dress stuck up her crack and he reached up and pulled it out. That's when she socked him.

The following Monday he comes in with his other eye swollen shut. His supervisor asks what happened this time.

He replied that he was in church and when they stood up to sing, her dress was stuck up her crack again. The guy next to him reached over and pulled it out, but since he knew she didn't like it that way, he tucked it back in for her.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"Oh, what the heck"? That's a good one Rich! (I think I know that "Crackpot Lady"!)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

ROFL! now thats a good one.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Tucked it back in for her, still laughing about this one, and all he was doing was trying to help !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Pulling it OUT or Tucking it IN, we got a Winner with this one guys!

Maybe we should send Rich some Flowers. or something?

Thanks for your Comments ALL!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmmm, see IF I can get away with this one…

Old Prospector, after being out in the hills for years, finally gets enough Gold to go to town….Decides to go to the Brothel in town…wasn't sure what it was, though. When in and talked to the nice lady at the desk….found out he could spend the night with the women of his choice….but, when he asked ""and do what?" The Madame asked IF he had had any experience? None was the reply. Told the prospector that he needed to get experienced BEFORE he would be allowed in again. When asked where he could get said experience, the madame told there was an old Oak tree up on the hill nearby, with a knot hole. He could go there for awhile, and come back when he felt experienced enough…

A month went by…..
here came the Old Prospector again. 
"Do you have any experience?" 
" Have a LOT of that.." 
"Do you have any money?" 
" Have a pouch full of Gold"

Well, he picked out one of the working girls, the Madame took them upstairs and into the room. Was just heading back down the stairs, when she heard the girl SCREAM!

Rushing back into the room, saw the fellow putting away a pick handle…..
"I thought you said you had experience!"

With a big grin on his face, the Old Prospector replied..

"Yep, got enough experience to check the hole for bees, first"


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Pulling it OUT or Tucking it IN, we got a Winner with this one guys!
> 
> Maybe we should send Rich some Flowers. or something?
> 
> ...


Nah, just make me part of the 50%. Once you figure out what it is…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"Nah, just make me part of the 50%. Once you figure out what it is."

We're better off not knowing what it is..lol..* I Hereby Pronounce You A Member Of Our Elite 50% Club! 
*

Anyway! From the rest of the Great 50%'ers. SPECIAL DELIVERY Just For YOU! From All Of Us!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice one bandit,ill always remember to do that first,its never too late to learn-lol.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ha that reminds me of a story a guy i worked with once told me about when he was a kid. Had to do with a watermelon a hole and a summer day. said it was a friend but i didnt believe that. said the guy drilled a hole in the watermelon left it in the sun to warm up then stuck his junk in it but yellow jackets were already in it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Ha that reminds me of a story a guy i worked with once told me about when he was a kid. Had to do with a watermelon a hole and a summer day. said it was a friend but i didnt believe that. said the guy drilled a hole in the watermelon left it in the sun to warm up then stuck his junk in it but yellow jackets were already in it.
> 
> - corelz125


OMG, just wow, wow man, I need a drink!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Hmmmm, see IF I can get away with this one…
> 
> Old Prospector, after being out in the hills for years, finally gets enough Gold to go to town….Decides to go to the Brothel in town…wasn t sure what it was, though. When in and talked to the nice lady at the desk….found out he could spend the night with the women of his choice….but, when he asked ""and do what?" The Madame asked IF he had had any experience? None was the reply. Told the prospector that he needed to get experienced BEFORE he would be allowed in again. When asked where he could get said experience, the madame told there was an old Oak tree up on the hill nearby, with a knot hole. He could go there for awhile, and come back when he felt experienced enough…
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Another Good One from Bandit! ..lol..


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Something is wrong with AdBlock! It won't Restore Blocked or removed sections on here.

Every time I go to a New Page ANYWHERE it shows it for a Split Second then the Page goes ALL White and there's nothing there anymore.

I'll be surprised if this even gets Posted.

I've tried "System Restore" Etc. NO Improvement. If you don't hear from me for Who knows how long Don't be surprised! YES! It was probably MY FAULT! One of these days I'm gonna learn to *"LEAVE WELL ENOUGH ALONE!"*

Peace My Brothers!

Richard AKA Rick


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Try ublock origin.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I did anther "System Restore" on a different date and tried to adjust AdBlock. It seems to have worked because everything is back to normal. Whatever NORMAL is.

Thanks for the suggestion Woodknack.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I've tried at least SIX Times to reply to a Post! Every time I tried it said "You Must Be Signed In To Reply.

So I Signed in AGAIN! Then I remembered, I checked off "Continue Blocking Cookies" So I went back, Unchecked that and checked Always allow http://Lumberjocks.com to set cookies and was instructed to reload the page. Then it worked.

That's Chrome at work. You don't want Cookies? You don't get to Post anything because you're not signed in.

What Next!! *ADD AN "S" after the http!. For some reason it ain't gonna happen!* Right now in the I. P. Address Bar it's telling me *"Not Secure"!*

Have A Nice Day LJ'ERS!

Richard AKA: Rick AKA: Hey You!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

A Couple to LAUGH AT!










This one is my Favorite!










*Merry Christmas ALL! Okay! Okay! One More!*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Good ones!!!!!!

ROFLMAO


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Way to keep it going Rick


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Those are good ones for sure. I'll give it another go…

In their 4th grade class the teacher is going around the room asking the children what their fathers do for a living.

Robert answers that his dad is a fireman. "How nice" the teacher replies.

Jill says her father is an accountant. "Very interesting" the teacher replies.

Little Johnny is silent. "Johnny, won't you tell us what your father does for a living?" "My dad plays piano in a whorehouse" was Johnny's reply. The teacher was silent.

Later, after school, the teacher stops by Johnny's house to confront his father about the situation. Johnny's father answers the door and when the teacher tells him what happened in class, he steps outside and pulls the door closed behind him.

"Actually, I'm a lawyer" he whispers, "but how do you explain something like that to a nine year-old?"


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Fellow sat down at the Pub one fine evening. Noticed the chap beside him had a head the size of a baseball…..finally got around to asking about it…

"Well, I was walking along a beach one day, and stumbled over this odd jar. I picked it up, was a bit dirty, so I rubbed it to clean it up…..out came this puff of smoke, and a beautiful Genie! Said she would grant three wishes.
Wish #1? House full of money ( kept thinking of sex with a Genie…was told NO)
Wish #2? A house to put the money in. ( kept asking about sex….still getting told NO)
Fed up with all the "NO" replies, asked for a little head….."


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

There was a young pirate named Rook
His eyepatch made it harder to look
As he gazed at the sky
A bird sh!t in his eye
And he forgot that his hand was a hook﻿


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

There are three types of people in this world…those that can count, and those that can not….


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Good follow up's Guys! Thanks for replying!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Back to Rick again? This thread has become very entertaining


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

From Mark Twain:

Suppose you are an idiot…..suppose you are in Congress….but, I just repeated myself…..


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks corelz! That's what I want to see! "Entertaining" Is GOOD!










Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> From Mark Twain:
> 
> Suppose you are an idiot…..suppose you are in Congress….but,* I just repeated myself…..
> *
> - bandit571


Good One Bandit & TRUE!

Rick S.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> From Mark Twain:
> 
> Suppose you are an idiot…..suppose you are in Congress….but, I just repeated myself…..
> 
> - bandit571


Amen. Times change but politicians remain the same.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What do you call a hippie's wife? 
.
.
.
.
.
Mississippi.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> What do you call a hippie s wife?
> .
> .
> .
> ...


OHHHHHHH! That's not to bad!

Rick S.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

"Doc," Shakey said, "I've got trouble. Every time I get into bed, I think there's somebody under it. I get under the bed, I think there's somebody on top of it. Top, under, top, under. You gotta help me; I'm going crazy!" 
"Just put yourself in my hands for two years," said the shrink. "Come to me three times a week, and I'll cure your fears." 
"How much do you charge?" 
"A hundred dollars per visit." 
"I'll sleep on it," said Shakey.
Six months later, the doctor met Shakey on the street.
"Why didn't you ever come to see me again?" asked the psychiatrist.
"For a hundred bucks a visit? A bartender cured me for ten dollars." 
"Is that so! How?" 
"He told me to cut the legs off the bed!"


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> "Doc," Shakey said, "I ve got trouble. Every time I get into bed, I think there s somebody under it. I get under the bed, I think there s somebody on top of it. Top, under, top, under. You gotta help me; I m going crazy!"
> "Just put yourself in my hands for two years," said the shrink. "Come to me three times a week, and I ll cure your fears."
> "How much do you charge?"
> "A hundred dollars per visit."
> ...


Now that's a GOOD ONE!! Thanks corelz. Good Buddy!

Rick S.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Long ago, there was born to a family a baby….just the head came out. Despite all odds, this little baby grew up to be 21 years old. His proud papa took the baby down to the local Pub….order a round to celebrate, even the "baby" was given a drink….....
POOF! A body popped out! Another drink, and another one followed….until there stood a fine looking young lad.

Was about closing time…the young fellow decided to have one more drink…for the road…...

POOF! The lad just disappeared from sight…. Barkeep looked around, finally said..

"I guess he should have stopped, while he was a-head…."


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I figured just cutting the legs off would be the advice most of us would give. No woodbutcher past couple of days guess he's still having computer problems. Way to keep them coming bandit.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah I have to use my phone and that is slightly better than smoke signals. New Laptop ordered after getting advice from a expert. Be here in a few days. Oh the joys of setting up and breaking in a new laptop.

LOL


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Cell phone rings in a locker, man answers and puts it on speaker

Man: "Hello!"

Woman: "Hi honey, it's me. Are you at the club?"

Man: "Yes."

Woman: "I'm at the mall and I just saw this beautiful leather coat and it's only $2,000, can i have it?

Man: "Sure!"

Woman: "Oh, and I just stopped by at the Lexus dealership and saw a car I really liked, can I have it?

Man "How much is it?"

Woman: "$90 thousand."

Man: "Well if it's that much I want it with all the features."

Woman: "Of course I will! Oh yeah, one more thing. I just finished talking to Sarah, and the and the house I wanted is back on the market, they're asking $880 thousand for it."

Man: "Ok, make an offer for $900 thousand, if they don't take it offer them an extra $80K if that's what you really want."

Woman: " Thank you so much honey, love you, bye!"

Man: "Love you too, bye."

The man hung up, everyone in the locker room was staring at him in astonishment. The man then calmly looked around and asked "Ok… whose phone is this?"


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the good laugh Rick!


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

new computers are always nice its when they get old and full of junk is when they start sucking. woodbutcher that sounds like a story you would of pulled off with some other guys phone. haha


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> new computers are always nice its when they get old and full of junk is when they start sucking. woodbutcher that sounds like a story you would of pulled off with some other guys phone. haha
> 
> - corelz125


I might.. LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Woody:

"The man hung up, everyone in the locker room was staring at him in astonishment. The man then calmly looked around and asked "Ok… whose phone is this?"

I really like that one! Good Show My Man!

Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Long ago, there was born to a family a baby….just the head came out. Despite all odds, this little baby grew up to be 21 years old. His proud papa took the baby down to the local Pub….order a round to celebrate, even the "baby" was given a drink….....
> POOF! A body popped out! Another drink, and another one followed….until there stood a fine looking young lad.
> 
> Was about closing time…the young fellow decided to have one more drink…for the road…...
> ...


LMAO over that one Bandit! Good Stuff!

*(Boy! I'm Really Glad we have so many Great 50/50 'ers on here! Way to go GUYS!)*

Best Regards: Rick S.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Confucious say, man who run behind car get exhausted, man who run in front of car get tired.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Confucious say, man who run behind car get exhausted, man who run in front of car get tired.
> 
> - Woodknack


Okay! I'd agree with that! ...LOL,,,

Rick S.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

If you think a task can not be done, don't interrupt the man doing it…

The fellow was so old, he claimed to have been Abe Lincoln's Driver's Ed teacher….


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Did you hear about the mime who hung himself at the Trump rally? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
He's fine, fake noose.

(not political)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I was helping a guy fix a hole in the wall in his garage. He has the saw, I am on the ladder. I call down that I need 12 inch cut off. Never hear the saw run but he says, here ya go. Looking down I see he has cut 12 inches off the tape measure.

Thankfully it was his own tape measure!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to love woodworking, I still do, but I used to too.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I used to love woodworking, I still do, but I used to too.
> 
> - Woodknack


Ah, Mitch. I miss that guy. Funny as hell.

I'm against picketing, but I don't know how to show it.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hahaha now i see why you were helping him repair a hole.

Dave is sitting at the bar with his friend Mike, confiding in him about his troubled love life.
"I'm crazy about this girl at work" Dave starts, "but I can't even look at her without getting a massive erection. How am I supposed to ask her out if I can't even look at her without losing the run of myself?" 
Mike pauses for a moment and shares with Dave,
"Dude I have had this problem before." 
"Really?" asks Dave.
"Yeah man, I used duct tape. Strapped my piece to my leg and I didn't have to worry about it when I made my move." 
Dave decides it's worth a shot, thanks Mike, drains his beer and leaves.
The pair meet at the bar the following evening and Dave seems more down than before.
"What's up Dave? How did it go?" enquires Mike, eager for answers.
"I took your advice" he replied. "It did it all. Taped my piece to my leg, got dressed for work and marched right up to her." 
"So what happened?!" presses Mike.
"Well I reached her just as she was taking her coat off and she turns around wearing this insanely tight dress…." 
Dave trails off.
"What did you say to her?" Mike asks
"I kicked her in the face and gave her a black eye."


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

If'n ya can't dazzle them with Brilliance…..Baffle them with BS….


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

The owner of a Chinese restaurant arrives home at 2am, totally drunk, to his small apartment that he shares with his wife above the restaurant and crawls into bed with her.

After a few minutes he nudges her and with slurred speech says "hey baby, how about a little 69?"

"You're drunk" she tells him. "Go to sleep."

A few minutes later he nudges her again. "Come on baby just a little 69." Again she tells him to leave her alone and get some sleep.

Not long after he shakes her awake and demands some 69.

She sits up in bed and yells at him, "if you think I'm going to make you beef and broccoli at two in the morning, you're crazy!"


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Good One Rich! LMAO!

Rick S.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

An owl and a squirrel are sitting in a tree, watching a farmer go by. The owl turns to the squirrel and says nothing, because owls can't talk. The owl then eats the squirrel, because it is a bird of prey.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> An owl and a squirrel are sitting in a tree, watching a farmer go by. The owl turns to the squirrel and says nothing, because owls can t talk. The owl then eats the squirrel, because it is a bird of prey.
> 
> - Woodknack


UHMMM? Okay. I agree. Smart Owl! Stupid Squirrel!

Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Freakin Lawyers!*

(We'll see if this one Fly's Or Crashes. No harm in Trying!))










WHAT?









Lumber OR Lumbar?










*Have A Great Day Ya'll!*

Rick S.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*How many Others are Constantly HAPPY?*










Rick S.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

good ones guys


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Been catching up this evening. New laptop. Finally. LOL


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

My shop must be the happiest little shop around !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My brother turned half a century old yesterday, after I gave him his 50th birthday card he said, "One would have been enough."


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Politicians are like a baby's diaper…both need to be changed often, and usually for the same reasons….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Politicians are like a baby s diaper…both need to be changed often, and usually for the same reasons….
> 
> - bandit571


Exactly!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thanks AGAIN Guys! Always a Pleasure Hearing From The 50/50 Club Members!*

And (I know) I can still "Spend a Lot of Money" OR ….










Rick S.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

haha funny Rick


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> *Thanks AGAIN Guys! Always a Pleasure Hearing From The 50/50 Club Members!*
> 
> And (I know) I can still "Spend a Lot of Money" OR ….
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Glad You enjoyed them! (You're ALL Great Guys!)










=============================================================










Who let these Bozo's In Here?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

101 Lemmings walk into a bar. 
.
.
.
Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.

Ouch.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't believe that "OUCH" Post …LOL… I'm not going to count them either!

Good Post Rick M, !!!

Rick S.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

haha aint that the truth Rick.

Women can't live without em, can't live with em, and can't bury them in the back yard when your done with em.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> haha aint that the truth Rick.
> 
> Women can t live without em, can t live with em, and can t bury them in the back yard when your done with em.
> 
> - corelz125


Well some people do….. of course the getting caught part is kinda a downer I suppose.

LOL


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

" If'n the coffee isn't at least 40 proof…..what is the point? "


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I was buying a handgun at a local shop many years ago. When they ran the background check and I passed I commented that it pays to lead a clean life or at least to not get caught. From down at the end of the gun case, one of the guys yelled "Good thing you dug down those extra three feet when you buried that hooker in the desert." It got real quiet in there.

One more… I did the match.com thing a few years ago. I was having drinks at a bar with this woman who, about an hour into things said hang on I have to call my sister. After she hung up, she said she'd called to tell her all was well and her sister wouldn't have to be looking for her body in an alley later. With my best deadpan I said "I bury my bodies in the desert." Nervous laughter ensued on her part and, needless to say, that was the first and last date with her.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> " If n the coffee isn t at least 40 proof…..what is the point? "
> 
> - bandit571


Rerun of post #23. Reruns are not allowed. You need to go in time-out until Tuesday.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Not a re-run….just a quote….


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Not a re-run….just a quote….
> 
> - bandit571


LOL, it was a re-run quote then. You made the same 40 proof coffee comment like three weeks ago, right her in this thread.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Must have been the coffee…but…who is bothering to count…maybe find some Coffee flavoured Bourbon?

"We did it so well, we get to do it again."


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

you have a good memory Rich I didnt remember that quote earlier in the post


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> you have a good memory Rich I didnt remember that quote earlier in the post
> 
> - corelz125


Corelz: He sure does. I don't remember it either.

Rich: Great Body Jokes in the Bar thing.

Rick S.


----------

